# Westaustralien 2013



## flupp (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
in gut zwei Wochen bin ich ich unterwegs auf einer Tour von  Perth nach Exmouth und zurück.
Da ich meine Frau auch schon überzeugt habe das es sinnvoll ist Fisch zum Dinner selber zu fangen (war nicht einfach)ist eine Spro 100 bis 200 Gramm und Penn Slammer 560 dabei. Damit mal einen KuKö zu ziehen oder einen Naturköder abzulegen wäre mein Plan.
Jetzt meine Frage: Brauche ich in WA irgendwelche Lizenzen oder ist im Meer das Angeln frei? Muß ich sonst noch was beachten ?
Für alle Tipps wäre ich. sehr dankbar.

Petri Heil
Flupp


----------



## blackmarlin.au (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Westaustralien 2013*

hi aus cairns 
ich habe hier mal ein link fuer dich , mit den neusten preisen und regeln fuer das fischen in wa. ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein wenig helfen.http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/Fishing-a...hing/Pages/Recreational-Fishing-Licences.aspx 
noch ein tipp sorge dafuer das dein deine angeln so wie zubehoer pikobelo sauber sind , und keine pflanzen oder tierreste zu finden sind . da verstehen die hier beim einreisen keinen spass , und du bist deine angelzeugs schneller los wie du gucken kannst . du kannst hier aber auch alles was du brauchst sehr sehr guenstig kaufen also ich wuerde nicht zu viel mitnehmen.

viele gruesse aus queensland 

marco


----------



## flupp (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Westaustralien 2013*

Hi Marco,
danke für den Tipp, der Link hilft schon ganz enorm.
Die Rute ist ja neu und mit dem restlichen Tackle werde ich mich dann doch besser vor Ort eindecken. Das gibt ja in aller Regel auch noch ein paar gute Tipps vom örtlichen Händler.

Petri Heil
Dirk


----------



## blackmarlin.au (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Westaustralien 2013*

hi nichts zu danken immer gerne doch .
noch ein tipp , wenn du dir angelzeugs kaufen willst , kaufe es nicht in einem tackle shop , sondern in einem k mart oder oder anderem shopping center. ist alles das selbe zeugs kostet nur in den grossen k mart und co ca 20% weniger.
aber tipps kannst du dir immer in den angellaeden holen. am besten finde ich die jungs von BCF und Tackleworld.
haettest du eine tour durch queensland gebucht haettest du keine lincens gebraucht hier kannst du angeln wo immer du willst ohne licens. ausser naturschutzgebiet natuerlich. und die grossen seen da zahlst hier auch ca 10 dollar am tag, aber sonst ist meer und fluss ist hier alles frei . noch , mal sehen wie lange das hier noch so bleibt.
dir viel spass beim fischen
ich gehe am samstag wieder haie jagen lach 

viele gruesse 
marco


----------



## blackmarlin.au (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Westaustralien 2013*

hier nochmal ein link mit den top 10 angelstellen auf deiner tour . vieleicht liegen einige davon auf deiner route http://www.westernaustralia.com/en/...st_See_and_Do/Pages/Top_10_Fishing_Spots.aspx.
gruss
marco


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Westaustralien 2013*

Hi, es ist keine Lizenz vom Ufer aus notwendig für normales Küstenangeln in WA. Auch vom Charterboot aus ist keine Lizenz nötig. Alles andere sind Ausnahmen...Privatboot etc.
Wenn du Tipps zu Exmouth benötigst, kannst du mir eine PN schreiben, ich war schon mehrmals und länger dort und kenne viele Leute mit mehr als 20 jahren Exmouth- Erfahrung.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Westaustralien 2013*

Hier, wie am telefon versprochen, die Tipps für Ningaloo, auch für alle hier sichtbar.


Essenzielle Ausrüstung:
Handschuhe gegen die Sonne
Hemd, Langarm
Hut mit Rand oder Käppi mit Buff
Watschuhe, am besten Neoprene mit Spikes bei Bluewater Exmouth
Rostfreie Zange

Spinnfischen auf Queenie, GT, Golden Tr.,Shark Makerel, Spangeld Emperor:
Rute der 10kg Klasse, übersetzt sich mit ca. 80-100gr.
Salzwasserfeste Spinnrolle mit 30 lb Fireline
40 lb Leader aus Nylon oder Fluo, z.B. Jinkai oder Daiwa Saltiga
Keine Karabinerwirbel verwenden. Sprengringe von Owner im System verwenden.
Sprengringzange

Spinnfischen gezielt auf GT:
Spinnrute 20 kg (für die ganztägige Benutzung ist das Gerät zu schwer…)
60 lb Fireline
Eine Gute Stelle um es auf GT 20 kg+ zu versuchen ist der Naval Pier bei extremen Tieden in der Nacht. Studiere den Platz aber zuvor und gehe nachts kein Risiko ein.

Köder allgemein:

Kompakte Popper und Stickbaits, etwa so lang wie eine Handfläche, mittelschnell geführt mit Stopps, auf Spangeld Emperor und Queenie.
Farben Chartreuse, Blau, Rot, Gold

Handlage Popper, sehr schnell geführt auf GT, Queenie, Spanish Mackerell, auch mit Stopps.
Farben weiß, gelb, grün, Gold

Blinker wie Halco Twisty oder Raider  in 50 Gramm für Queenie, Giant Hering, Shark Mackerell

Gummijigs, schnell eingeholt mit Stopps, nicht aufs Riff sinken lassen. Gut für Golden Trevally, Dart, Spargeld Emeror.
Farbe Chartreuse.

Stellen von Nord nach Süd:

Bundegi:
Platz an der Ostseite, bei ungünstigem Westwind gut.
Bei Niedrigwasser (Gezeitentabelle im Ort holen) sehr weit ca. 200 m auf das Riff hinaus waten.
Dort streichen dir im Flachwasser immer Riffhaie um die Beine, macht aber nichts. In der Dunkelheit und bei steigendem Wasser jedoch lieber nicht dorthin.

Oysters
Felsiger Platz rechts vom Mildura Wrack. Rifföffnung mit tiefem Wasser, bester Platz für Shark Mackerel und Spanish mackerel und GT, aber auch alles andere.


Mildura Wreck
Flaches Riff vor dem Wrack. bei Flut fischen. Strand in nördliche Richtung gut für Queenfish, im Anschluß an den Strand beginnt Oysters.

Surfer's Beach
In der Brandung auf Spangeld Emperor sehr gut, leider viele Riffhaie, die dir den Fang von der Leine rupfen….dann möglichst einpacken und weiterfahren.

5 Mile Access
Niedrigwasserplatz, so dass du auf den Felsvorsprung gehen kannst. Queenfish, GT

Trisel Access
Soll gut sein für Queenies, mal probieren.

Ned's Camp
nördlich von Ned's Camp gibt es einen langgezogenen Felsen in ca. 35 m parallel zum Strand. Schwer zu finden, lohnt sich aber, wenn Zeit ist. Nur bei Niedrigwasser, sonst sieht man den Felsriegel nicht.

Nationalparkeingang, Fenceline
Direkt am Pförtnerhaus , hier den Pass zum Park lösen, gibt es einen Parkplatz. Dann über die Düne zum Wasser hin laufen. Hier siehst du eine Reihe von Pfählen im Wasser. Selten gefischter Platz mit flachem Wasser, sehr heiß dort.


Varanus Beach
Gut für kleinere Rifffische, schöner Strand.


Bloodwood Creek
Direkt vom Felsen in südliche Richtung fischen. Gut für alles.

Pilgramunna
Schönster Platz.
Vor dem Parkplatz ist ein Felsenriff. Hier probieren und dann nach Süden bis zur Sandspitze laufen, Trinkwasser mitnehmen.
An der Sandspitze in südliche Richtung die Rinne abfischen und auch das dahinter liegende Riff.


Sandy Bay
Schnorcheln und Fischen top! Sandspitze wie in Pilgramunna der beste Platz
ACHTUNG: Extreme Strömung an der Spitze, gefährlich!
Sandfläche links der Spitze Richtung Osprey im Auge behalten….Sichtfischen mit Polbrillle!

Yardy Creek
Ende der 2WD Strecke.
Dahinter beginnen die noch besseren Plätze wie z.B. Devil's Horns (der Platz darf nicht im Angelgeschäft erwähnt werden )) da Geheimtipp.
Hier komt ihr nur mit einem 4WD weiter.

Ende.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Westaustralien 2013*

Im Nachgang noch ein paar Sicherheitstipps:
Da ihr in der Cyclone Season fahrt, würde ich alle drei Tage im Internetcafe in Exmouth das Wetter checken, um zu verhindern, dass ihr mit dem Mietwagen in Exmouth festsitzt, wenn ein Cyclon über Land abregnet und der Rückweg über Canarvon nicht mehr möglich ist.

Morgens würde ich zum Lighthouse fahren und den Wind checken (guter Rundblick).
Im Notfall ist dort auch Handyempfang, im Park leider nicht.

Nicht mit Mulis oder anderen Fischresten füttern und gleichzeitig Schwimmen, zumindest nicht in der Dämmerung.

Nicht auf Oysterstacks klettern, die können brechen.

Immer die Strömung checken. Sandy bay und Turquoise bay insbesondere, aber auch Mildura Wreck (nur was für sehr fitte Schwimmer).

Viel Spaß!!!


----------

